# Does anyone on here show Laughers?



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I have a pair of yb Laughers, and I am getting pretty interested in them now; I think they are a species I want to work with and show in the future. I would like to talk with someone on this board that is fairly experienced with the keeping and showing of the breed.
Tim


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Tim would it be possible for you to post a picture or two of your pair :O I would love to see what this breed looks like


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine would be disqualified if I tried to show them, but here they are 
http://www.facebook.com/Timothyesto...845223023&set=a.488839023023.273348.590478023

If you dont have a facebook, just use the login tbexotics and the passcode pigeonlovers to be able to view the picture.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

There pretty uncommon, ive known two people with them but both dont have them anymore.. (Mookeeman) had some but sold them for more room with his mookees, and another guy who lost them in a fire.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

That sucks... I absolutely love mine! I would have no problem building a new loft just for this breed, if I could find enough birds of higher quality to stock it with. 

Do you know if they are expensive?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont know personally. My friend couldnt even get 5$ a peice for his, but then again noone is willing to pay a good price for birds anymore.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm I wonder if that is why they are so uncommon? They are so cheap no one wants to fool with them?!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My dad had a loft of white ones when he was younger  They sound neat, haha


----------



## designer1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm new at this, but do you have laughing doves. I had one that came to my house and became a pet. I lost it and I'm looking for another. Do you know anyone in Az. that might be able to help me find another one or two. Thanks Leslie


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like the whites are most common in this breed... I don't know how I ended up with a BB and a bald BB.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Designer 1, could you post a picture or post a link to a picture of what your dove looks like?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Have Not Seen Colored Laughers Before. There Was Lady Went By Laugher Lady In The Northeast Use To Raise Them. I Would Try Rare Pigeons.net Rare Club In The Usa


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I will have to check there. Thanks! 

Yes, at the NYBS I remember only seeing White Laughers being shown. The blue bars must not be too very common with them. I can't show mine because of their eye color though.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 4 pair of Thai Laughers & 2 youngsters. I have not had them long. They are all white with a neat little crease on their neck. I also have Arabians. The Arabians are more vocal than the Thai's. Regards Danny Joe

PS: do you know of any Jacobin breeders. I have a friend that wants a couple of pair.
Thank You


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of yours, and do you plan on showing them? 

I am not sure of any Jacobin breeders, though I am sure there should be plenty listings for them in Purebred Pigeon magazine.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim , I have some Whites, but I didn't $5 a piece. Danny Joe
They have a very neat crease on the front of each ones chest. Kinda like frill with no frill. I also have Arabians that are colored more like yours. I have hearing the difference in the 2 breeds. They are both interesting.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

What did you pay/sell yours for? Can you tell which type the ones pictured are? I had totally forgotten to get the breeders' contact info.


----------

